# [url]www.CampingCar-infos.com[/url] spreadsheet



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

*www.CampingCar-infos.com spreadsheet*

I've reshaped data from www.campingcar-info. com as at Feb 2014 into Excel spreadsheet form (download link HERE), with columns for Country, Type, Long, Lat, Name and Anglicised name (for better searching).

Thought it might be useful for others.

Rgds
CD


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

What an amazing thing to do. Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you Swede - very useful.

Not sure what you mean by "Anglicised names" though? The vast majority of names can't be Anglicised, and at a quick glance there seems to be no difference between the two columns in your spreadsheet. :? 

No matter, it will still be very handy.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

:? 8O 8O No worky for me. 8O 

tony


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Zebedee: In the 'anglicised' column I've just replaced the various international characters with their nearest roman alaphabet letter - e.g. Ä, È, é, Ä‡ are replaced by A, E, e, c.

So you could search the spreadsheet for 'Samoens' or 'Samoéns' and get a hit either way 

Also, just out of interest and for the Google Maps/Street View uninitiated, if you highlight and copy a Long and Lat pair from the sheet, paste them into the Google Maps search box, click Search, then click the green arrow and select Street View (if available) then you can explore the immediate area.

Gemmy: Right-click, Save Link As doesn't work? Or are you downloading it OK but unable to read the file (which, by the way, I deliberately saved as Excel 97/2002 format for compatibility)


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

If it's of interest, I still have the raw dataset I used to create this file:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-160769-.html

For Camping Car Infos the spreadsheet also contains a direct link to the relevant page on the Camping Car infos website for that location and also a direct link to Google Maps. I didn't remove the diacritics though.

The CampingCar infos database is so vast and locations so varied that often its best seeing the information on the map and having access to the descriptions either via the website or the offline USB stick.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Thanks swede, opens fine in open office, however it tells me their are macro's and because of my security settings it won't load them, just wondered what they did?

Ian


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> :? 8O 8O No worky for me. 8O
> 
> tony


nor me


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

uncleswede said:


> Zebedee: In the 'anglicised' column I've just replaced the various international characters with their nearest roman alaphabet letter - e.g. Ä, È, é, Ä‡ are replaced by A, E, e, c.


Ah - light dawns! Thanks for that.

To those who can't _run _or _open _the download, try _saving _it on the desktop and open it from there. That worked for me.

When the Macro warning comes up, just click it out of the way.

Dave


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Olley: Oh... I had some VBA code to sweep through and replace the international characters - I must have left it in. I'll replace the spreadsheet on my Dropbox folder with a 'vanilla' version for re-download.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

It has now but had to remove the macros - What were they? Showing my ignorance 

Thanks again that must have taken ages.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

AutoRoute doesn't work on a MacBook and so this will be really helpful.

Your "Excel" spreadsheet imported in to "Numbers" effortlessly.

Thank you for all your hard work UncleSwede.


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

I am trying to upload a version of the sheet with no macros to my public Dropbox folder but I am on an extremely low bandwidth free wifi connection at the moment (1.0 Mbps!) so it keeps [email protected] out. Until I succeed, rest assured that the macro is completely innocent (by all means, in Excel, press Alt-F11 to see the macro if you want to be sure)

Rgds
CD


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

AutoRoute doesn't work on a MacBook and so this will be really helpful. 

Your "Excel" spreadsheet imported in to "Numbers" effortlessly. 

Thank you for all your hard work UncleSwede. 


I too have downloaded to a MAC in numbers- fantastic


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

OK - we're sitting here in Samoëns, on a ski trip, in the _rain_ so we're not skiing and I'm bored... So here's another version of the 2014 Camping Car Infos spreadsheet with a clickable link to bring up the location in Google Maps. This version of the sheet requires a version of Excel 2002 or later and I don't know if the links will work in Mac 'Numbers'...

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2335465/Camping car infos 2014 map links.xls

Rgds
CD


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

uncleswede said:


> .......This version of the sheet requires a version of Excel 2002 or later and I don't know if the links will work in Mac 'Numbers'.......


It works perfectly in "Numbers." It is superb, and I'll definitely use it in future. I'm a very happy bunny. 

Thank you again uncleswede.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Any way I can get them into alphabetical order  (not the countries)

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good one!

The Google maps link is useful and I notice Google maps has just been updated.

Thanks for sharing this


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Any way I can get them into alphabetical order  (not the countries) tony


Yes - if the bloody forum was working properly.

I've done a sort, but it won't upload.

I'll try again

Dave

Edit - Just noticed the file is too big.

You have a PM Gemmy.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> .........Just noticed the file is too big.......


I agree that's it's a vast spreadsheet, Dave.

I'm going to chop it down into individual countries so that uncleswede's hard work flies faster.


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

Re sorting in Numbers, (but should work in Excel- will try tomorrow in Excel when access to a pc and feed back)
Column A, highlight A, drop down leads to filter, then filter on country e.g. France

then click sort in Sort and Filter
Select Sort entire table
column F, Ascending - this will give France (or country selected above) and Aire in alphabetical order

Brilliant especially with google maps link - which also works on a Mac

Sorry you're skiing is raining, but thankful you are using your time so productively


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you very, very much. Working great in Numbers.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

why do I have so much trouble trying to get my Ipad ( only recently bought ) to do what should be simple tasks

I want to transfer this excellent spreadsheet & the CCI PDF to my ipad from my PC, but Apple seems to be putting all manner of hurdles in my way to stop me 

I assumed that I could just plug ipad into PC and transfer the files but I can't seem to do that and that I will have to register with Itunes or some other third party (eg dropbox) to do it - which I honestly cant be asked to 

I also tried Uncleswedes url and on the ipad & tried to download the spreadsheet but couldn't find a save or download button on any of the browser apps on my ipad 

getting so frustrated with Apple & their Ipad that I am thinking of trying a win8 tablet instead - guess I've been using windows for too long - is it just me ?


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

trek said:


> why do I have so much trouble trying to get my Ipad ( only recently bought ) to do what should be simple tasks
> 
> I want to transfer this excellent spreadsheet & the CCI PDF to my ipad from my PC, but Apple seems to be putting all manner of hurdles in my way to stop me
> 
> ...


Why not just email the file to yourself and open the mail on your ipad then save the attachment? The problem with Macs is that they are too simple to use!!


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

trek said:


> why do I have so much trouble trying to get my Ipad ( only recently bought ) to do what should be simple tasks
> 
> I want to transfer this excellent spreadsheet & the CCI PDF to my ipad from my PC, but Apple seems to be putting all manner of hurdles in my way to stop me
> 
> ...


I now your problem :roll: 
My I pad arrived on Saturday so I spent the rest of the day playing with it. I thought it would be easy to transfer files from my laptop (MacBook) but was it h.......  
Finally rang my son (family computer expert!) who suggested dropbox which seems to be working and has certainly allowed the files from this
thread as well as the 618 page pdf dowload from icampigcar to appear on my iPad.
Google it and see what you think!
ps dropbox works with windows as well


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Uncleswedes spreadsheet is too large to email _ it gets rejected so that doesnt work 


I found & downloaded Dropbox after looking for a solution 

but you have to sign into it & then transfer all your files & docs to them before getting it on your IPAD

now this is only Uncleswedes file so not topsecret or of national importance but I just don't see why I have to share it with dropbox or anyone else 


I think this could be a serious security issue - who knows where your files go & who has access too them 

Such a backwards step when I can move files around myself outside of Apple.

definitely going off this IPAD the more I use it - ooh and the blo%$£ spell checker is driving me mad it seems to be the total opposite to what I keep expecting


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I've solved the size problem by extracting countries I want into individual subsets.

That makes them simpler to navigate, faster to run (and for me) easier to manage.

It also makes them simpler to email to an iPad.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The Apple "simple and intuitive interface" is beyond me. I can however confirm that despite not paying for Microsoft Office on my home computer, it all works tickety-boo on free Google Drive and free Google Sheet, and links with free Google Maps fine.

How's Apple getting on with mapping, by the way .....? Or have those responsible got lost?

Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

I was hoping someone else might ask the question, since I downloaded the files this morning, but as no one has yet, I will  

Can someone please tell me how to transfer/import the info from the spreadsheet, onto Autoroute, which I can use offline, rather than Google Maps, for which I need to be online?

When abroad, I don't often get online, and rely on Autoroute quite extensively for route planning and stopovers.

Thanks in advance,

Jock. 

P.S. Using Win7 and Outlook 2007.


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

I was hoping someone else might ask the question, since I downloaded the files this morning, but as no one has yet, I will 

Can someone please tell me how to transfer/import the info from the spreadsheet, onto Autoroute, which I can use offline, rather than Google Maps, for which I need to be online? 

When abroad, I don't often get online, and rely on Autoroute quite extensively for route planning and stopovers. 



Jock 
you can plot your route on google maps and put in your destinations POI's in then you can save the cache of google maps for viewing offline. Havent done it for a while, so cant remember the exact process, but I'm sure someone out there will help (may try this evening and let you know) 
Alternatively if you have a google account, save it as one of your maps, then share either by email to yourself and then pop the link into dropbox or evenote, again, no internet required once set up


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

trek said:


> Uncleswedes spreadsheet is too large to email _ it gets rejected so that doesnt work
> 
> I found & downloaded Dropbox after looking for a solution
> 
> ...


Don't you have to sign in to dropbox - is that not the security just like your email accounts? Anyway now that you have brought that up what I am doing is opening the files on the iPad then removing them from dropbox - I have managed the word documents to 'pages' and the pdf docs to acrobat reader - not sure what is happening to the camping car file!!!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

fantails said:


> I was hoping someone else might ask the question, since I downloaded the files this morning, but as no one has yet, I will
> 
> Can someone please tell me how to transfer/import the info from the spreadsheet, onto Autoroute, which I can use offline, rather than Google Maps, for which I need to be online?
> 
> ...


Thanks Fantails,

I'll have a go at that later. :thumbright:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

The files in drop box or evernote are all cloud based so dont take up memory on your device
they should only be accessable by you when you sign into yourr account, never say never, but in theory as secure as it gets with these things
I use bothe Evernote and Dropbox extensively for general productivity as you can acess them from any device with your own sign in details - just think of them as one giant notebook for all your random and not so random thoughts and scrawlings
if you want something just for ipad, take a look at good reader (paid app) which also stores all sorts of files including pdfs, but will take up memory space


----------



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

Awesome thanks Uncleswede


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for everyones advice regarding my Ipad issue 

I still find it bonkers that i cannot just transfer files over a usb cable and now got a bee in my bonnet over this

in hind site I am beginning to think that my android galaxy tab that I passed onto my daughter was better than this apple ipad

Going to buy a Toshiba Encore 64Gb Win8 and try that 

its got to be better suited to me & my years of using Microsoft products - well I hope so :?:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Trek, you know it makes sense :lol: 

tony


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Jock: Even better for you, check out Addie's post where you can download 134,000 POIs (including all the camping car info entries) for Autoroute...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-160769-.html


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

well I seem to have got it sorted but what a faff ! 

bloody hard work - how the hell are IPADs so popular ?

got "Numbers " an Apple spreadsheet from App Store 7 installed it on IPAD

loaded Itunes onto PC 

connected IPAD to pc with usb cable

Itunes recognised IPAD

click VIEW / SHOW SIDEBAR

next bit appears to be hit & miss but I eventually got my IPAD appear under DEVICES in left hand side of ITUNES screen

selected APPS from top of the itunes screen 

scrolled dopwn to FILE SHARING and highlighted NUMBERS

Pressed ADD 

browsed for Uncle swedes spreadsheet and selected it - which then appears in Itunes uner Numbers Document 

went to IPAD opened NUMBERS and pressed + then selected Copy from Itunes and there was Uncleswedes file waiting to be copied from Itunes to ipad




did similar with the PDF but I already had a reader on the IPAD for library books (Bluefire reader)


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

trek said:


> bloody hard work - how the hell are IPADs so popular ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

uncleswede said:


> Jock: Even better for you, check out Addie's post where you can download 134,000 POIs (including all the camping car info entries) for Autoroute...
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-160769-.html


Thanks for that link Uncleswede. Much appreciated. :thumbright:

I like an easy life, so that's the download I'll go for. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

